# Pine river walleye above dam in St. Louis



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

I live on the pine above the dam and was wondering if anyone had caught walleye in the upper stretches of the river? I have not caught one in the year and a half that I have been here. It would seem to me the habitat would be suitable but im no biologist. Ive been looking into the price of stocking walleye and realize it isnt cheap and that it would require a permit. The reason I have asked the above questions is because of some of the dnrs requirements for private stocking of public waters. For example : 2. A species that currently exists in the watershed and does not pose long-term 
management problems; and
3. A species that is compatible with the overall fisheries management goals in a watershed. 

Now as far as I can tell the dnr has no managment goals for this watershed so #3 shouldnt be a problem but #2 may be a problem.

So is there any walleye in the pine upstream of the St. Louis dam?


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

I know the area you are talking about, I worked around that part of Michigan for a few years. I fished some, it was tough going. 

Here's the thing about walleye, they're eating machines. We all love them, but that damn in St Louis is probably an issue for forage too. I doubt they would be successful. You'd be better served to try another species. 

I'm looking at moving to a large private lake with good fishing. They've been experimenting with walleye for a couple years, I'm not sure that's a great idea either.


----------



## jigornot (Dec 29, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken, that section of river is a do not eat zone. I've always wanted to try for cats up there. River looks good for them and the no eat "rule" makes me think big uns.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Jigornot I know downstream of the dam is an area you are not supposed to eat any fish from but im pretty sure anything about the dam is good to go. Ill have to do some more research on it but info is pretty scarce on this section. The best bet would probably be to contact the dnr and see what info they may have, ill have to do that later today or tomorrow.


----------



## jigornot (Dec 29, 2010)

I think it starts upriver in Alma. A few years ago they were dredging out sediment above the dam in St Louis because of dioxin levels found . Had my boat right up against the big steel wall so I could look inside. Strange to look that far straight down while you float on the other side.


----------



## whitetails_n_scales (Oct 29, 2003)

This map gives an idea of the area that has environmental issues.









https://cumulis.epa.gov/supercpad/cursites/dsp_ssppSiteData1.cfm?id=0502194#What


----------



## Duckman1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Used to be good trout fishing years ago in the upper sections north of Vestaburg. Don't believe there are any Walleye in there. A lot of rough fish now though


----------



## 1ceja (Jul 26, 2014)

Bass, pike, crappie, bullhead, sunfish. Yes.
No walleye, that I know of.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Sad when an old trout stream is now producing warm water fish. It happened to my childhood trout stream up north too. Caught a few 10-12" brookies back in the 80's, last time I fished it only caught bluegills.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Last year there were warning signs in Alma above the dam warning folks not to come in contact with the water. Significant e coli issues are in the mighty Pine.


----------

